# My Sig



## Bowser128 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd just like to know what people think of my signature image, it's the first (and as yet last) thing I've ever made in Photoshop.

Full size:




I think you can guess where the re-sized image is, tip: look down


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 9, 2006)

The writing font and colour doesn't really go with the rest of the sig, but otherwise it's pretty cool.


----------



## fischju_original (Oct 9, 2006)

you really cant see where it says GBATMW


----------



## melloncollie (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely made for a first attempt.


----------



## Bowser128 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(fischju @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> you really cant see where it says GBATMW
> 
> 
> That's the general idea, I wanted it to be barely noticeable, sort of a watermark.
> ...



I know, I was just messing around with the different text effects, and that one came out the least messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks anyway and keep the comments coming people


----------



## Eruonen (Oct 9, 2006)

Use a border!


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 9, 2006)

the background doesn't fit with everything else, the car and the text


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2006)

First of all, I'm not an artist, I consider myself a diligent hack, so keep that in mind.

I agree the font didn't match up. I'd go with either a script type font or a copy of the font the car maker uses. Is that a Lambourghini?
Anyway whatever it is, it looks like it dripped off the assembly line, so make the font kinda wet looking.
I had a hard time making out the outline of the car, so I glowed it, probably too much, but you get the idea.
Lastly, if you want to make the GBATMW a watermark, kinda blend it in with the starburst.
Speaking of the starburst, I think it looks really nice, I'd keep it, and I'd like to know how you did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a rough example of what I'm talking about, forgive the mess.





I think you did a great job, and could keep the sig exactly how it is, but you wanted comments, so I hope this at least gives you an idea or two.


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2006)

lol wow, way to compliment the guy, mates.

It looks good, for your first try, man! God knows that I couldn't do absolutely fuck all with photoshop when I first started out!
Don't let anyone bring you down - take criticism in a constructive way, nobody here means anything bad by what they say.

Happy trails.


----------



## CatScam (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it looks very nice Bowser, although I agree with Mthrnite. 
That something like the black wet font go’s better with the car.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Legend @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> lol wow, way to compliment the guy, mates.It looks good, for your first try, man! God knows that I couldn't do absolutely fuck all with photoshop when I first started out! Don't let anyone bring you down - take criticism in a constructive way, nobody here means anything bad by what they say.


Yeah, exactly what he said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit (read: lot) overcritical when it comes to stuff like this and forget who the target audience is sometimes, whoops sorry bout that. And hell, my sig looks awful, who am I to pass judgement on someone elses?


----------



## th3sandm4n (Oct 12, 2006)

Comments and Critism is the best thing one can ask for.
I would take your username out of the bottom, and just make it the hight of the car.
Put a border like they said.
The font style mthrnite ised is nice, I would make it alot smoother, smaller and place it in the top left corner.

But yeah, just keep using Photoshop man


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 12, 2006)

sigs r gay (watch this post get deleted weeeeeee)


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, I had second thoughts about posting up a picture, but I was having a hard time saying so I went for showing. I do hope you took it in the right spirit, I admit it was a bit presumptuous of me, but I wasn't trying to be a dick or anything.

Heck, I've been photoshoppin' for years, but it's hard to be really good at it unless you've got some kinda artistic ability (ie: you can draw, paint) to feed it. So if that's your first photoshop, hell you're doing just fine!

..and Psyfira, I absolutely LOVE your sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





..and yuyuyup.... if you didn't exist, we'd have to invent you!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 12, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 12 2006 said:


> ..and Psyfira, I absolutely LOVE your sig!


{threadhijack} I'm my own worst critic. I like the concept, but the drawing sucks (ellipse proportion's buggered, the handle's at the wrong angle, should've been smooth shaded rather than solid cell, lighting's completely wrong, tea's falling out at a dumb angle and why on earth does a thin puddle of spilt tea cast a shadow? See I can take it as much as I dish it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) {/threadhijack, sorry bout that guys}


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 12, 2006)

@ Psyfira:

I love the style of your sig & also the "{threadhijack}" - "{/threadhijack}" humor!

@ Bowser128:

Great job.  Better than I could ever do.


----------

